# Make your own Bathtub?



## theatre8rose

My boyfriend and I are working on a bathroom remodel. Due to the small size of the bathroom and a limited budget, we are considering building our own bathtub. Is this feasible? What materials would we need or would work best? Any advice or knowledge would be much appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## MattCoops

you could just get one of those inflatable kiddie pools and fill it with whip cream

build your own bath tub???
You could always go to a place like Habitat for Humanity to get a big discount on a new tub


----------



## jproffer

If you mean make your own bathtub that looks like a bathtub, then no. If you mean frame it in and tile it, it's feasable, but would likely cost more than a regular bathtub, especially after the trial and error that usually goes along with your first tile job, and beyond that, this wouldn't be a regular tile job. Remember it would have to be beyond water-proof, this would be a water HOLDING tile job.

I'm with Matt, don't try it. Around here the stores he's referring to are called ReStore's I believe, they take excess donations from H4H projects and sell it to turn into monetary donations.


----------



## Clutchcargo

Does anyone really take baths anymore? Consider ditching the tub and just go with a shower; either a unit or a tile job. 
I might be wrong, but I would think a DIY tub would take away from the value of your home.


----------



## Brik

Yea, you can get the cheap. The habitat re-stores, crags list and building supply auctions. I'm talking about near free. See many tubs, one piece showers, corner units, etc go for $1 at auction. If you are in PA let me know and I'll give you the details of the auction I'm talking about.


----------



## Ron6519

They make 48 " tubs. And no, you cannot make your own bathtub. You can attempt it, but you will not succeed.
Ron


----------



## gregzoll

Check Mobile Home Supply houses, due to they stock the smaller size tubs that you cannot find at a Do-It center.


----------



## woodmagman

Stainless steel specialty shop, they will bend, weld and cut the drains where you want then.......we do this for machine shop sinks and washups cool for todays decor..........


----------



## PapaCriss

*You can do it.*

I'm looking at doing this myself. There are lots of materials that you can use. For instance, there is a company that makes sinks and bathtubs out of teak. Bathtubs used to be made from wood long before they were made from modern materials. Hot tubs are often made from cedar.

The major considerations are the ability of the materials to not only be water tight but to also be strong enough to hold the weight of the water and bather(s) as well as the outward pressure exerted by 50 or so gallons.

Take a look at marine fiberglass, or custom bent copper sheets as well. 

PapaCriss


----------



## tigerbalm2424

PapaCriss said:


> I'm looking at doing this myself. There are lots of materials that you can use. For instance, there is a company that makes sinks and bathtubs out of teak. Bathtubs used to be made from wood long before they were made from modern materials. Hot tubs are often made from cedar.
> 
> The major considerations are the ability of the materials to not only be water tight but to also be strong enough to hold the weight of the water and bather(s) as well as the outward pressure exerted by 50 or so gallons.
> 
> Take a look at marine fiberglass, or custom bent copper sheets as well.
> 
> PapaCriss


Do you have a picture of a cedar hot tub? Sounds cool but I've never seen one!:whistling2: 

Mine is acrylic.

Nevermind, I found some. Pretty neat looking. Wouldnt want one in my house though.


----------



## jeramie beaver

theatre8rose said:


> My boyfriend and I are working on a bathroom remodel. Due to the small size of the bathroom and a limited budget, we are considering building our own bathtub. Is this feasible? What materials would we need or would work best? Any advice or knowledge would be much appreciated! Thanks.


I believe it can be done, i own my own tile business and refuse to spend five grand for a nice tub, I'm in the process of remodeling a house i bought and i know the concrete wouldn't cost much ill put the liner in the middle of my form and pour it, then it will be concrete on the out side layer and i dont care what kind of tile you buy, you only need a small footage amount so its going to be cheap it wont cost more than five hundred unless you want to install jets but i think it would be cheaper plus it looks like you paid out the ass.


----------



## joasis

Ron6519 said:


> And no, you cannot make your own bathtub. You can attempt it, but you will not succeed.
> Ron


I beg to differ. The more we get into concrete countertops, the more the industry is testing the limits of what was thought to be workable. 

This book: 
Concrete at Home
By: Fu-Tung Chen, with Eric Olsen 
Published by: Taunton Press
ISBN: 1-56158-682-X
216 Pages, 9 x 11


And this:Concrete is undergoing a similar transformation: drab, utilitarian gray is giving way to muted and vivid color palettes, surprising textures, and bold experimental forms. This wonderfully tactile material can be made as slick and shiny as a mirror or as rough textured and nonreflecting as sandpaper. Today you'll find colorful concrete used as counters, sinks, bathtubs, furniture, fireplace surrounds, and floors.

Full text:www.concretenetwork.com/concrete/countertops/sunset_mag_article.htm

We routinely pour concrete countertops in new homes, and I have been asked to design a Roman bath tub in a custom we are working on. It could be a DIY project, if you prepare for it, and understand the basic skills you need.


----------



## arichard21

jeramie beaver said:


> I believe it can be done, i own my own tile business and refuse to spend five grand for a nice tub, I'm in the process of remodeling a house i bought and i know the concrete wouldn't cost much ill put the liner in the middle of my form and pour it, then it will be concrete on the out side layer and i dont care what kind of tile you buy, you only need a small footage amount so its going to be cheap *it wont cost more than five hundred* unless you want to install jets but i think it would be cheaper plus it looks like you paid out the ass.


 
you can go to any big box store and BUY a fiberglass tub for alot less than that.


----------



## PK.

You can build your own bathtub if you just want to. There's all sorts of people who have made tubs out of cedar and custom tubs are made from concrete and tile everyday. There's plenty of swimming pools lined with tile or gunite. If it's an outdoor tub you can get one of those underwater wood heaters. I think it was Popular Woodworking magazine that had an article about doing this a few years ago. My old next door neighbor made his own hot tub. I helped him frame a form out of plywood and 2x4's and he hand laid up fiberglas mat. He took it to a boat shop to get the color and gel coat done. He added his own jets, heaters, filters and pump. It came out pretty well. Get yourself a few good books and have at it.


----------



## jeramie beaver

arichard21 said:


> you can go to any big box store and BUY a fiberglass tub for alot less than that.


only problem is it looks a lot cheaper to, i want a high end look and we both know fiber glass wont achieve that.


----------



## scorrpio

theatre8rose said:


> Due to the small size of the bathroom and a limited budget, we are considering building our own bathtub.


The question is, what is the catch?
1. You would be fine buying a regular stock tub, but bathroom will not fit anything you see in a store.

2. You want something fancier looking than stock, but not the money to pay for a high-end piece.

If 1, you should do some extensive search - you should be able to locate a smaller tub.

If 2... good luck. Latest Fine Homebuilding has an article on pouring a concrete countertop with integral sink - might be a good thing to read. But you really should ask yourself: do you have the facility, tools and skills to fabricate a tub? Or will you end up spending more on wasted materials?


----------



## hubbard53

i think it sounds like a cool idea and one I would consider doing myself. . . I could see building a big rectangular tub with some shiney 3/4" tile - kinda like a mini-pool 

If I were to do it, i would go high end though and install jets and heat - not sure if this would be a 'limited budget' type project


----------



## Fat Squirrel Designs

American Craft Mag featured a gentleman from North Caroline that made a gorgeous but simple tub with copper pipe and waterproofed Norwegian teak wood. It was simple, but classy, and gave the house an artistic, craftsman look, which I believe these days, would raise the value of your home, but that does depend on where you live. I live on the west coast (Oregon) and carftsman is very popular. If you want a more urban look you can do a tiled tub for pretty cheap. Go to flea markets, salvage yards, etc and pick up old (cleaned), salvaged "subway tile" and use that, and throw in a scattering of colored tiles to give it a little punch. Just because adults don't take baths often anymore, doesn't mean they wouldn't like to have a tub for their children.


----------



## pb03diy

Seems everyone has missed out that the Japanese are a dab hand at this ! wooden round bath tubs in their small homes. Seen them on tv but not in person. An option maybe toconsider ?


----------



## vote4Pedro

has an old small cast iron tub been throw out yet?


----------



## Ron6519

Just go to one of those Farm & Tractor stores and get one of those galvanized(brushed nickel clone) horse troughs?
Gabby Hayes loved his.
Ron


----------



## SteveLyons

I have no idea why people are writing that you can't build your own tub. The famous artist Calder built a bathtub and used his personally designed tiles for a bathroom in Roxbury, CT back in the 50s. It is now worth $15-$20 million dollars and is wanted by every major museum in the U.S., if not the world. Yours probably won't be worth that much, but you'll have a custom tub that you'll love forever. And it's not that expensive to do. I'm doing it myself on Cape Cod. Just make sure it's water tight and the floor it sits on or within is well supported.


----------

